# anyone ever had an aura speaker reconed?



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

i picked up a couple aura 1808 subs that need reconed.

i've tried to email and call aura to no avail. they apparently don't answer emails or return phone calls.

so, anyways, does anyone know if they do recones in house? i know they don't repair amps in house any more, i'm assuming this is true of recones as well.

if that be the case, does anyone know where aura would direct me? i'm not sure whther or not i'd want the same cone and coil. i may consider getting 4 or 2 ohm coils and use them in a car setup. more likely i'll use them in some kind of ht setup. might even put them in my garage for some serious boomage.

anyhow, can anyone point me in a direction?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Scott at Fi Car Audio might be able to help....i have read that they will recone anything if they have the parts available

Good luck on your quest


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

good call. should have been my first guess.

i've even heard of them reconing kicker L5s for people.

thanks again.


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

good call. should have been my first guess.

i've even heard of them reconing kicker L5s for people.

thanks again.


----------

